# Ellsworth jig vs. Vari-grind



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone can compare the two. I know the Ellsworth jig is to be used with the Wolverine system. Looks like they would do the same thing. 
I use the Vari-grind setup recommended by Doug Thompson for gouges. Is the Ellsworth grind significantly different?


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Instructions for Wolverine system and Vari grind jig came with instructions for putting on fingernail and Ellsworth grind on a gouge so never seen a need for Ellsworth jig.

Pretty sure can do same thing with an Ellsworth jig. Not sure what instructions come with it.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The only downside of the Ellsworth jig is sharpening smaller tools. It was designed to sharpen his 5/8" bowl gouge and it excels at that. If you want to sharpen a 3/8" spindle gouge it isn't so good. At least the one I have. He might have changed it. It needs a V in the bottom to align smaller tools without that it's easy to get a gouge sharpened unevenly on the left and right side since the tool can be shifted in the jig.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

wildwood said:


> Instructions for Wolverine system and Vari grind jig came with instructions for putting on fingernail and Ellsworth grind on a gouge so never seen a need for Ellsworth jig.


So is the Thompson Vari-Grind setup a "fingernail" grind?http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/sharpening.asp 
I just latched on to it early on and really never learned the difference between that and the Ellsworth grind. Any explanation of the difference and pros/cons would be appreciated.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The difference is subtle. The Ellsworth gouge has a different shaped flute. This shape plus his sharpening jig gives an particular shape to the wings of the gouge. The general shape is the same. The difference is in the thickness and the sharpeness angle of the wings. The Ellsworth will be slightly thicker on the wings. This means the sharpness angle is more blunt. This will hold an edge a little longer and take a lot of abuse. 
The thompson gouges will have a slightly sharper wing but then the gouge is made out particle metal which holds it's edge longer. 
Both are good it's just how you use them.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

When started tuning bowl & spindle gouges came with square grind and bevel angle of between 35 and 45 degrees. While that is true today vendors also sell fingernail, Irish, Side ground tools too. 

When started turning Ellsworth and Craft Supply M-2 only gouges exception to square grind from manufacturer and vendors. Also sold Keys gouge modified spindle gouge called a detailed gouge. Richard Raffan had the round (curved) skew. Not sure, about Glaser tools cheapest one was about $95 from all vendors. 

My M2 gouge came with sweptback flute/wings and bevel angle of 60-62 degrees. 

Going from square ground tool, grind back flutes to resemble ladyfinger or fingernail. Not really trying to change bevel angle.

Irish, Ellsworth, Side, and Texas grinds all the same thing you are changing bevel angle and sweeping back flutes. You have to turn tool over and grind flutes before sharpening tool. Bevel angles can be anywhere from 55 to 80 degrees. 

Whether you want Ellsworth or fingernail grind on your tools all it takes is a trip to the grinder.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

What you want from any sharpening jig is consistency every time you sharpen your tools.


----------

